# WoW: Cataclysm



## Mr Violence (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok...I am just a little ashamed making this thread, but I have to.

They released the patch for Cataclysm last night, and I know there are some WoWheads here. Talents and mechanics are completely restructured. What's everybody thinking?

No more hybrid talent specs. No more spell power or attack power on items. Amount of talent points cut right the fuck in half. Functions of certain trees completely switched around.

It's like I'm learning a new game again. I didn't read one word about Cataclysm because I just thought I'd play it when it got here. I didn't know they were reworking EVERYthing.

How's everybody doing with this?


Also, Battle.net ID: [email protected]
I play on Demon Soul.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 13, 2010)

I knew it was coming for a while, as Blizzard has had ample previews, no to mention feedback from the test server and beta on the forums. It's not the first time they've made drastic changes to mechanics, a lot of the ones that exist now didn't exist back in vanilla WoW. You should have heard some of my guildies last night though, whining like it was the end of the world.

My main is a paladin, and the mechanics sure feel weird. I think they'll be great for PvE but terrible for PvP (which isn't a problem since I'm on a carebear server and I never PvP). I spent a good half an hour last night whacking the training dummies to get the new rotation down.

I was most dissapointed by the fact that, with this patch, I thought we'd be able to start zooming around Azeroth and Kalimdor on our flying mounts, but apparently you need to spend 250G on a "license" to do that, which the trainers won't be selling until Cataclysm launches. Oh well.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 13, 2010)

I quit WoW a year ago pretty much to the day, now. Only because I realised it was taking all my time etc. I was a warrior maintank for 3rd best guild on my realm.
It still was and will remain the best game everCataclysm looked amazing and I do wish I could play it. I wont let myself, though. 
Still stoked to see whatever happens in this expansion


----------



## Xaios (Oct 13, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I quit WoW a year ago pretty much to the day, now. Only because I realised it was taking all my time etc. I was a warrior maintank for 3rd best guild on my realm.
> It still was and will remain the best game everCataclysm looked amazing and I do wish I could play it. I wont let myself, though.
> Still stoked to see whatever happens in this expansion



C'mooooon, you know you want to.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't played WoW since just after the first expansion, but wish I had time to do so. It seems like this new expansion might bring it closer to the original feel of things which is good IMO.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 13, 2010)

I still haven't gotten into this game. It's too expensive for me and Blizzard tries too hard to milk it for all it's worth. They could've released diablo 3 last year but they want that money.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry im still playing Diablo II


----------



## cataclysm_child (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> Ok...I am just a little ashamed making this thread, but I have to.



You're ashamed?

<---look at my screen-name

...noooooo!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 13, 2010)

I keep following the updates but this is a different Wow to the one I stopped playing 3 months after WoTLK hit. I appreciate what they're doing to impact gameplay and attempt to keep things fresh (Goblins and Worgen wtf) but I think if I had been playing I would have been less than impressed.

Difficult to say, certainly not enough for me to pick it up again.


----------



## Xodus (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm excited for this. I'm trying to level a warrior to 80 before the expansion releases so I can play him in Cataclysm. My only complaint is that it's releasing on a Tuesday.


----------



## Origin (Oct 13, 2010)

I felt sandbagged like this when Valve collaborated with Turtle Rock and released that ass-backwards giant update to CS:Source. Granted, none of the psychics are too different and the guns have very barely been changed/nerfed if at all, but with a game that tight, you get fucking livid when someone changes anything. 

I feel for you, I have some WoW-people friends that are PISSED about this haha.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 14, 2010)

Xodus said:


> I'm excited for this. I'm trying to level a warrior to 80 before the expansion releases so I can play him in Cataclysm. My only complaint is that it's releasing on a Tuesday.



Tuesday releases are quite typical for retail entertainment products such as video games and movies.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm kind of an alt-o-holic, so I have a bunch of 80s that I'm playing around with as far as the new changes go. elemental shaman are OP and looks like fire is becoming the new standard for mages. I've yet to see how the new shard system for warlocks and focus for hunters is working out (though I've heard mixed things about the latter)
WoW has always been a sort of guilty pleasure of mine, but the fact that I still go out with friends, maintain a steady girlfriend, jam in a band and graduating university in two weeks, is pretty good indicators that I haven't let the game ruin my life. that said, I like how they're returning to old-world Azeroth stuff, and visiting old zones that I remember back from the warcraft II days (gilneas, tol barad, grim batol etc) so it should be both exciting and nostalgic.

I'm pretty into Medal of Honor atm so I probably won't have much time to play around with the changes until closer to the game's release



Xaios said:


> Tuesday releases are quite typical for retail entertainment products such as video games and movies.



music albums usually come out on tuesdays too


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 14, 2010)

i quit WOW a year ago too. i was just getting tired of it. I like soloing but that basically takes all the fun things to do off the list.

that and people would constantly try and cyber hump me. ugh.


----------



## Origin (Oct 14, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> i quit WOW a year ago too. i was just getting tired of it. I like soloing but that basically takes all the fun things to do off the list.
> 
> that and people would constantly try and cyber hump me. ugh.


 
I'm a serial teabagger and in terms of mild griefing humping people while they try to shoot is one of my pastimes  but I won't lie and say it's not a dick move haha.


----------



## Misanthropy (Oct 14, 2010)

had a lvl 70 druid before the latest expansion came out....lost a good small percentage of my life playing this game, healing tree rocks!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 14, 2010)

Blizzard released a hotfix in the wee hours to fix some of the DPS issues from the launch of 4.0, namely buffing DPS on arms & fury warriors, feral druids and retribution paladins (my main class), and toning it down a bit on fire mages, shadow priests and destro locks. Haven't had a chance to try them yet, but I look forward to running heroics tonight.


----------



## penguin_316 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a hunter/spriest/rogue/prot pally/ele sham all at 80 with full pvp gear. I play this game to pvp and quite frankly....WotLK and this new Cata expacs are terrible.
The game isn't fun anymore...guess I should be playing guitar anyway. More constructive.
PS-account for sale hella cheap..lol


----------



## Xaios (Oct 15, 2010)

Logged on to test the new numbers as per the hotfix, my numbers have definitely improved since last night, which is nice.

Took a look at some of the loot dropped in regular 5 man instances in Cataclysm, and it's just MADNESS! Blue swords that do almost 500 DPS.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 15, 2010)

i kinda miss soloing with my Warlock...i use to own those suckas.
Ive been enjoying the Civ series instead.


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 15, 2010)

After playing it a few days, I'm definitely getting used to it. Fire DPS for mages is/was insane for a bit there.

They simplified a lot of things. From the very beginning when I started playing I always wondered why Intel didn't give casters more damage but Agility gave rogues more damage, dodge, crit, etc.

They finally got it right. I'm still not solid on all the aspects of it, but I'm having fun. Cheers.

Anyone on Demon Soul as Horde?


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> sorry im still playing Diablo II



I approve of this message.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 19, 2010)

Just so you all know, the changes with 4.0.1 made it a LOT easier to grind for gear that used to be gotten with badges. It's really easy now to get level 264 gear, and I mean *really* easy. A month ago the only purples I had were my 2h mace (Titansteel Destroyer) and my helm (Spiked Titansteel Helm), both of which I bought at the AH and really aren't that good. Now the only blues I have left are my trinkets, everything else is purple. So if you want to upgrade your gear before Cataclysm drops so that you can make your leveling experience faster, this is the time to do it.

The only thing you'll have trouble getting now is a good weapon above level 200, unless you wanna use a "Tankard O' Terror." The only heroics that drop items above level 200 are Forge of Souls, Pit of Saron and Halls of Reflection. For me personally there are only 2 bosses that drop weapons that would be upgrades for me in heroics, which drop level 232 items on heroic mode. The one I'm hoping to get drops off Tyrannus in Pit of Saron. Supposedly it has a 25% drop rate, but I've yet to see it. I'm just afraid when I do see it, I'll lose a need roll to a Shaman or a Hunter.


----------



## ry_z (Oct 20, 2010)

Xaios said:


> The one I'm hoping to get drops off Tyrannus in Pit of Saron. Supposedly it has a 25% drop rate, but I've yet to see it.



At least it's not heroic Halls of Reflection. HHoR pugs suck so much. 

My server has crashed about 20 times in the past few days, though. 

I've just been gearing up my druid (switching from prot paladin to feral druid) and really looking forward to new content in Cata. Most of Icecrown Citadel is extremely dull, especially for tanks. :|



Xaios said:


> The only thing you'll have trouble getting now is a good weapon above level 200



The ilvl 264 Wrathful Gladiator weapons don't have rating requirements anymore, and are buyable with honor, fwiw.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 20, 2010)

ry_z said:


> The ilvl 264 Wrathful Gladiator weapons don't have rating requirements anymore, and are buyable with honor, fwiw.



I spent all my honor on ale and whores...


----------



## DVRP (Oct 22, 2010)

The patch reallly pissed me off at the start, but now im growing to really like the changes. Raid lock system is legit as fuck. But 2 of my major gripes with it is, 1 PVP IS BROKEN AS SHIT, at least right now. Why the hell do away with the resilience bonus. Ive heard they buffed it a bit to balance but cmon, getting 2 shot by ele shammys, f that Im a pally I shouldnt get 2 shot. And the cost of Boas is just stupid, the cost of 1 boa is equal to 2 tier 10 pieces, like wtf lol. Why put this in now when people are wanting to level new toons for the expansion...


----------



## Xaios (Oct 22, 2010)

DVRP said:


> The patch reallly pissed me off at the start, but now im growing to really like the changes. Raid lock system is legit as fuck. But 2 of my major gripes with it is, 1 PVP IS BROKEN AS SHIT, at least right now. Why the hell do away with the resilience bonus. Ive heard they buffed it a bit to balance but cmon, getting 2 shot by ele shammys, f that Im a pally I shouldnt get 2 shot. And the cost of Boas is just stupid, the cost of 1 boa is equal to 2 tier 10 pieces, like wtf lol. Why put this in now when people are wanting to level new toons for the expansion...



BOA's have been available for a long while, if people needed them, they should have got them before. Because BOA's scale with level, their purchase price must be balanced around the endgame, which has now been recalibrated for level 85 in preparation for the new patch.


----------



## DVRP (Oct 23, 2010)

I still say its pretty dumb, but whatever. Anyways, anyone in here on gurubashi?


----------



## Xaios (Oct 25, 2010)

So, it's official. I've taken a week off work, and me and a whole bunch of other people are going to hole up in a buddy's basement for a week and grind out the new content. It will be nerdy, smelly and EPIC.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 25, 2010)

When WOTLK hit I took two weeks off (hey, where else was I going to go?) and ground out 2 toons to 80 as well as clearling all the content. Thankfully I had over 50k going into the expansion so I could just be a Titanic Nerd and not worry about cash.

Name of the guild we formed just to raid those two weeks? Frakkin' Toasters! 

Let us know how you get on fella.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 25, 2010)

Will do. 

For the record, I'm in a guild called "Spatula Archives."


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 25, 2010)

Spatula Archives 

Is PVP really that bad?

There have always been complaints and for the very longest time at 60 Rogues were absolutely horrendous. I played a 21/8/22 Seal Fate dagger build or a more Sub-specced Hemo build (back when the speed wasn't normalised and I had that slow sword which dropped in AQ40) and in Tier 2.5/3 raid gear you could pretty much kill anything if you weren't completely clueless. 

Roll on, and at 70 Warlocks were walking tanks for a long while, then Unholy DK's when they arrived......not to mention all the Huntards, lolBlock Mages, MS Warriors etc etc etc.....

Part and parcel of the game has always been realising it's NEVER going to be properly balanced


----------



## DVRP (Oct 26, 2010)

I have also booked off a week of work rofl.3 days before cata and 4 after. This will be my first time experiencing an expansion


----------



## MorbidTravis (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont have any issues with the new patch. My computer is fine and i never crash or lag out. Ive been playing a paladin since TBC hit, and im glad that i dont see as many ret's in trade on my server(blackrock-us) plus i was doing 24k dps on bloodqueen 10 the other night. It was awesome that we now have a rotation that can allow me to be legitimately top dps all night.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 29, 2010)

I had that moment of glory before they balanced/nerfed Enhancement Shammies - I was in truth a little sick becuase I've played pure DPS classes (Rogue, Warlock, Hunter in similar gear) that couldn't keep up with a bloody hybrid and from that perspective it's totally unbalanced. Can tank, heal and top DPS?

Then again as I said, Wow is NEVER balanced


----------



## MorbidTravis (Oct 30, 2010)

well the new talent system doesnt allow for a hybrid spec. which is good imo.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 30, 2010)

Aye, indeed matey  I was more referring to the fact that a Paladin is a Hybrid class (Tank/Heal/DPS) in the same way that a Shaman is (Heal/Enhance/Ele) rather than a pure DPS class like Warlocks or Hunters.....

Still, I loved my Dwarven LOLadin and I totally feel your joy there. Actually did a series of MC/BWL runs at 60 (in TBC so it was walkover mode for other folks to get achievements) and levelled with T1/T2 gear......fantastic to have noobs ask how much PVP they needed to do to get it


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 9, 2010)

Decided to bust out my 10-day trials from Starcraft 2 and download WoW last night.

What character should I roll with? Never ever played this before.


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 9, 2010)

Despised_0515 said:


> Decided to bust out my 10-day trials from Starcraft 2 and download WoW last night.
> 
> What character should I roll with? Never ever played this before.



It depends on what you want your role in the game to be. Basically there are three choices, with hybrid classes to allow more than one option. There are damage dealers, healers, and tanks. Any class is capable of dealing damage. Healers are druids, priests, paladins and shaman. Tanks are death knights, warriors, druids and paladins.

Tanking: Taking all the hits from enemies in a group and keeping them away from teammates.
Damage: Do as much damage to these enemies as possible.
Healers: Heal other party members. Mainly the tank.

Quick rundown:

Mage: Focuses on direct damage spells.
Warlock: Damage over time spells or direct damage spells. Warlocks also have pets.
Hunter: Direct damage "spells" in the form of different shots. Damage more based on weapon you're using. Also has a pet.
Rogue: Stealth based class. Does direct damage melee. Usually get the first shot because you're basically invisible until you stab something.
Warriors: Damage based on melee strikes. Can either do lots of damage or tank for groups.
Death Knight: Damage based on spells, DoTs and melee strikes. Damage or tank class.
Priest: Main role is healing but can positively deal damage with spells.
Druid: Healing is a forte but has a "shapeshift" form to perform as either a warrior, a rogue or a spell damage class.
Shaman: I haven't played a shaman too much, but it seems their forte right now is spell damage, though they are capable of melee and healing.
Paladin: Are capable of anything. Tank/Heal/Damage using mainly melee with some spells sprinkled in there.

Pretty much every class is capable of damage dealing, so it's easy to play those, but healers and tanks get quick invites to groups, as they are necessary. Play what looks fun to you. Just look at the description and pick what sounds nifty. Also, play on Demon Soul and friend "Kihil" and I'll help. <3


----------



## MorbidTravis (Nov 9, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Aye, indeed matey  I was more referring to the fact that a Paladin is a Hybrid class (Tank/Heal/DPS) in the same way that a Shaman is (Heal/Enhance/Ele) rather than a pure DPS class like Warlocks or Hunters.....
> 
> Still, I loved my Dwarven LOLadin and I totally feel your joy there. Actually did a series of MC/BWL runs at 60 (in TBC so it was walkover mode for other folks to get achievements) and levelled with T1/T2 gear......fantastic to have noobs ask how much PVP they needed to do to get it


i started playing in vanilla and i leveled really slow so when i hit 70 i was told to just pvp and get pvp gear. Now in Wotlk its not the same. Cata will be nice cuz i have 4k JP on 4 of my 80s so i will just get my heroic set and gear for raids.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 9, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> i started playing in vanilla and i leveled really slow so when i hit 70 i was told to just pvp and get pvp gear. Now in Wotlk its not the same. Cata will be nice cuz i have 4k JP on 4 of my 80s so i will just get my heroic set and gear for raids.



PvP gear is great for the most part - it used to be something of a mixed bag because of the lack of PvE stats but it's easy (depending on your patience level and BG) and relatively stress-free to get decent kit. 

Of course before X-realm battlegrounds grinding out Arathi Basin rep for the stupid Leather set, or PVPing until I cried for the other Rogue items wasn't a great deal of fun but hey, that's not the case these days  I still remember when they dropped the rank requirement for the GM weapons (best in slot for a lot of people who weren't clearing Naxx at 60 and in some cases, best in slot full stop) and the lamentations of the players who got to rank 14 was something to behold....

You're making me want to play again damn it!


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 9, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> ...and the lamentations of the players who got to rank 14 was something to behold...



That's because that shit was NOT easy to get. You literally had to nonstop PvP until you got it. And be very good at it.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Nov 10, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> PvP gear is great for the most part - it used to be something of a mixed bag because of the lack of PvE stats but it's easy (depending on your patience level and BG) and relatively stress-free to get decent kit.
> 
> Of course before X-realm battlegrounds grinding out Arathi Basin rep for the stupid Leather set, or PVPing until I cried for the other Rogue items wasn't a great deal of fun but hey, that's not the case these days  I still remember when they dropped the rank requirement for the GM weapons (best in slot for a lot of people who weren't clearing Naxx at 60 and in some cases, best in slot full stop) and the lamentations of the players who got to rank 14 was something to behold....
> 
> You're making me want to play again damn it!



The only thing that sucks is the scrubs who leveled their first toon to 80 within days and getting in ICC raids and making gearscore worse than it already is. But in the new expac you wont see Trade:LFM ICC10 5.8k gs minimum!!! which is why i joined a guild that wont mean shit to gearscore


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> That's because that shit was NOT easy to get. You literally had to nonstop PvP until you got it. And be very good at it.



...Or share your password with all your friends like all the HWL/GM on my server did so someone could play the thing 24 hours a day. And I don't remember skill ever being a part of the rank 14 grind.


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 10, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> ...Or share your password with all your friends like all the HWL/GM on my server did so someone could play the thing 24 hours a day. And I don't remember skill ever being a part of the rank 14 grind.



True. I think my brain set it back in the day when you had to get the killing blow to get an HK. Or at least tag the enemy with something. I don't remember how it worked, but there was a point when just being in a group didn't give you HKs.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 10, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> ...Or share your password with all your friends like all the HWL/GM on my server did so someone could play the thing 24 hours a day. And I don't remember skill ever being a part of the rank 14 grind.



Oh, the grind was the key but there was a Horde maniac on my server that did it with _two different bloody characters_ and was pretty damn good - without sharing......like I said, utterly mad. The only HWL/GM I took notice of alliance side was a rogue and well.....good but not outstanding. The best I ran into was a UD Rogue called Spyeyes and he was superb......that said however there were some bloody awful players with rank 14, and a lot of time (or friends ).

For me, removing the rank restrictions just meant I could pick up a couple of nice pointy sticks for combat swords/daggers/grinding to 70.

I'll probably go visit a friend and check out the Xpac but you know.....18 months away from Wow has made me realise that a lot of it was a self-serving time sink I would have been better advised to avoid.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, but having a WoW character fully decked out in top-tier gear substantially increases your e-peen size. And at the end of the day, isn't that what's important?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeh, Mr Violence. There was a time where you actually had to do some damage or heal someone who received damage from the target or something like that to get an HK. Now it's just proximity based. I still remember when one of our buds hit rank 14 he borrowed gold from everyone, bought every item he could and went to down on civilians and racked up DHK's back to rank 2. He didn't log on for another 8 months. 



ShadyDavey said:


> For me, removing the rank restrictions just meant I could pick up a couple of nice pointy sticks for combat swords/daggers/grinding to 70.
> 
> I'll probably go visit a friend and check out the Xpac but you know.....18 months away from Wow has made me realise that a lot of it was a self-serving time sink I would have been better advised to avoid.



Yep, same here. Picked up the HWL greatsword on my warrior only to find an almost exact equivalent in Nagrand for 9g from a vendor. 

And yeah, I've been away from that game for a long time too. It's nice to not be on a schedule for a video game anymore (I was in a guild that was getting top 10 world kills up until we called it quits). Now that I don't play anymore, I realize I'm much better off; I don't have to deal with all of the drama and stress that comes with it, and I get to spend a lot more time making music.  Only good thing was that I walked away from it with a few very good friends. I could go on forever, but I think I'll just leave it at that.

Edit: No, Xaios. As of WOTLK, what was most important was being the first on your server to have a shiny new dragon to ride (as I did in every tier up until Icecrown when I quit, although I did once a week 10 mans and ended up getting the 2nd ones on the server)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 11, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Yes, but having a WoW character fully decked out in top-tier gear substantially increases your e-peen size. And at the end of the day, isn't that what's important?





Yes, yes it is!

When I think of the bloody hours I've wasted......ach well, had a lot of fun times too - and THAT'S the thing which always draws me back. 



> Yep, same here. Picked up the HWL greatsword on my warrior only to find an almost exact equivalent in Nagrand for 9g from a vendor.
> 
> And yeah, I've been away from that game for a long time too. It's nice to not be on a schedule for a video game anymore (I was in a guild that was getting top 10 world kills up until we called it quits). Now that I don't play anymore, I realize I'm much better off; I don't have to deal with all of the drama and stress that comes with it, and I get to spend a lot more time making music.  Only good thing was that I walked away from it with a few very good friends. I could go on forever, but I think I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> Edit: No, Xaios. As of WOTLK, what was most important was being the first on your server to have a shiny new dragon to ride (as I did in every tier up until Icecrown when I quit, although I did once a week 10 mans and ended up getting the 2nd ones on the server)


For my rogue the combination of Iblis and the GMLongsword lasted all of our Naxx raids to clear (got Iblis first time at Mr Instructor!) and then to about......67? 68? Not bad considering the gear scaling I guess  

With WOTLK I just went raiding MAD with my main and my alt ground to 80 and clearing in 2 weeks.....utterly fucked the game into a cocked hat


----------



## Winspear (Nov 11, 2010)

Been wanting to play again a lot recently. Not going to happen though. I've realised that the only way I'll ever play again is if my relationship goes to shit, and I win the lottery and don't need a job (neither of which I see happening) - cause if I'm gonna play, it has to be *atleast* 4 hours a day


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2010)

so, is the x-pac out?

I used to play super hardcore, but quit somewhere between ulduar and icecrown(cleared ulduar the 2nd night after it was released, would have been the first, but lag was horrible). Ive been thinking about getting the x-pac, but im not too sure lol.

I mean, if I start playing again, I know I'll look for some of my old guildies, and start super hardcore all over again. If it's out already tho... at least I wont be pushing for first to level 90 (got first to level 80 on my server)


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad I never got into this game.


----------



## Khaine88 (Nov 22, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> at least I wont be pushing for first to level 90 (got first to level 80 on my server)


 
Its only 85 this time man, no 90 :>.

Ive been playing it like 5 years more or less took two years off after I cleared sunwell back in March 08 though, moreo r less missed all of Wotlk came back just as ICC was released, like jan 2010 or so, got to do all content apart from LK 25 heroic, Did everything In TBC though, just missed the Offhand warglaive seen as I quit before It dropped for my guild >_>, but world 3rd on brutalis and M'uru w00p(aswell as world first on Blackwing Lair, Ou'ro and Visc back in Vanilla ), Also did more or less everything on Vanilla, Cept KT atleast I got to see 40 man Kel'thuzad at 60 though, good times, Managed to get to Commander PVP wise and in TBC I got Merciless Gladiator, which has sicne been revoked due to dodgy server transfer >_>, But yea I used to be Nightsabre Male Night elf Rogue on Silvermoon, but when I came back in Jan 2010 I moved to Chamber Of Aspects and Changed to Human Female(olol) and am now named Scarve /zing (EU btw ><), but yea Rogue ftw never played anything different :>, also If anyone knows Inner sanctum that used to be my guild back in Vanilla/Half of TBC but since quit to be abit more casual from now on, but you never know cataclysm is looking good, Got my Collectors edition pre ordered @ game :>


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 22, 2010)

Khaine88 said:


> Its only 85 this time man, no 90 :>.
> 
> Ive been playing it like 5 years more or less took two years off after I cleared sunwell back in March 08 though, moreo r less missed all of Wotlk came back just as ICC was released, like jan 2010 or so, got to do all content apart from LK 25 heroic, Did everything In TBC though, just missed the Offhand warglaive seen as I quit before It dropped for my guild >_>, but world 3rd on brutalis and M'uru w00p(aswell as world first on Blackwing Lair, Ou'ro and Visc back in Vanilla ), Also did more or less everything on Vanilla, Cept KT atleast I got to see 40 man Kel'thuzad at 60 though, good times, Managed to get to Commander PVP wise and in TBC I got Merciless Gladiator, which has sicne been revoked due to dodgy server transfer >_>, But yea I used to be Nightsabre Male Night elf Rogue on Silvermoon, but when I came back in Jan 2010 I moved to Chamber Of Aspects and Changed to Human Female(olol) and am now named Scarve /zing (EU btw ><), but yea Rogue ftw never played anything different :>, also If anyone knows Inner sanctum that used to be my guild back in Vanilla/Half of TBC but since quit to be abit more casual from now on, but you never know cataclysm is looking good, Got my Collectors edition pre ordered @ game :>


 
3rd on m'uru? I seem to remember some friends from drama on korgath got 3rd. but I might be mistaken tho... Im having trouble remembering what server I last played on. 

btw, muru was fucking broootal before he got nerfed. I remember we really suffered on that one. and he broke a TON of guilds.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 22, 2010)

He was the guild killer - but I have to admit Inner Sanctum was my aim before ennui took over and killed the game. I nearly decided to transfer over and work towards that goal but I think in some ways I'm glad I didn't.

I have to say however...

World of Warcraft: WoW world first list | SK Gaming


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 22, 2010)

ah, looked at some of the vids I made on ulduar, and apparently I last played on the Arygos server, lol.

Ah, I think I'll download it, and see how it goes.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 22, 2010)

well, my account is frozen, since apparently someone tried to sell it yesterday... lols


----------



## Naywin (Nov 30, 2010)

Khaine88 said:


> Its only 85 this time man, no 90 :>.
> 
> Ive been playing it like 5 years more or less took two years off after I cleared sunwell back in March 08 though, moreo r less missed all of Wotlk came back just as ICC was released, like jan 2010 or so, got to do all content apart from LK 25 heroic, Did everything In TBC though, just missed the Offhand warglaive seen as I quit before It dropped for my guild >_>, but world 3rd on brutalis and M'uru w00p(aswell as world first on Blackwing Lair, Ou'ro and Visc back in Vanilla ), Also did more or less everything on Vanilla, Cept KT atleast I got to see 40 man Kel'thuzad at 60 though, good times, Managed to get to Commander PVP wise and in TBC I got Merciless Gladiator, which has sicne been revoked due to dodgy server transfer >_>, But yea I used to be Nightsabre Male Night elf Rogue on Silvermoon, but when I came back in Jan 2010 I moved to Chamber Of Aspects and Changed to Human Female(olol) and am now named Scarve /zing (EU btw ><), but yea Rogue ftw never played anything different :>, also If anyone knows Inner sanctum that used to be my guild back in Vanilla/Half of TBC but since quit to be abit more casual from now on, but you never know cataclysm is looking good, Got my Collectors edition pre ordered @ game :>



Did you have to lie that much?, wtf is wrong with you Ben...


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Nov 30, 2010)

I quit WoW like a week before WOTLK came out. My subscription expired and I asked myself "do I really want to keep wasting my life?" and I haven't looked back. I had a level 70 rogue, just dinged, before I quit. The game stopped being fun after _one_ max level, I can't imagine how people get several. Especially now that the level cap is even higher.

Actually I lied, sorta. I think a month or two later I upgraded my account to a WOTLK trial to see what the new stuff was like, and then when it was almost over I deleted all my characters and snapped my disks so I would never touch that game again.

When you first started off, it was all about "fuck yeah I can shoot _fire_ from my hands!" and "I'm going to party with this guy I never met and have so much fun!" and all those realistic solutions where you help others, even if they're NPCs, and still feel like you accomplished a heroic task. It was about travelling in a huge world and meeting new people and admiring the atmosphere and environment. I remember riding down through Ashenvale or the Undead starter area or the blood elf starter area or the barrens or anything like that and just _admiring_ the fucking place. It felt so real to me.

But with time and levels, the game shifts from having fun, to being a chore. Get to max level, get gear, raid dungeons with guild, this shit and that shit. And then you make an alt, but the second time through, it's no longer about shooting fire or being a hero, it's about grinding and leveling as fast as you can to get to max level and start doing the same shit you did with the old character.

This sucks and is the reason I quit. Not to mention the social repercussions if you're a hardcore gamer with little to no friends, which a lot of people are (former self included). I realized that with each passing major patch or expansion pack, WoW is slowly but surely turning from what it used to be (insanely hard to be good at in Classic, you had to be professional to _be_ somebody) to what it will be now (here have a mount for 3 silver at level 6, have some super easy-to-get levels so you can grind more and waste more time). Fuck it.

And in the end, think about it: it's a bunch of pixels, man. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Khaine88 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ive been playing it like 5 years more or less took two years off after I cleared sunwell back in March 08 though, more or less missed all of Wotlk came back just as ICC was released, like jan 2010 or so, got to do all content apart from LK 25 heroic and Halion Heroic, Did everything In TBC though, just missed the Offhand Warglaive seen as I quit before It dropped for my guild >_>, Also did more or less everything on Vanilla, Cept KT and Saphi , good times, Managed to get to Commander PVP wise, But yea I used to be Nightsabre Male Night elf Rogue on Silvermoon, but when I came back in Jan 2010 I moved to Chamber Of Aspects and Changed to Human Female(olol) and am now named Scarve /zing (EU btw ><), but yea Rogue ftw never played anything different :>, Got my Collectors edition pre ordered @ game :>

Edit - Came clean oops :X


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 8, 2010)

I hit 81 with my mage and my death knight last night.

Anyone else get the xpac? I'm having fun. The events are actually interesting. Loved the Ragnaros cameo immediately upon entering Mount Hyjal.

Kinda sad I ground PvP to get gear and the first greens absolutely smoke the gear I have. Pain in the ass...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been watching the videos, checking out the new content.....it looks fabulous but I'm not going to be tempted back and for better or worse I can't find the account details anyway. It's been nearly 2 years since I stopped (Jan 2009) and I'd cleared everything up to that point, proved I could play Rogue, Hunter, Death Knight, Shaman and Warlock in the endgame...

*shrug*

Fun while it lasted and whenever I DO get tempted I just have to remember all the grinds, the guild drama, getting annoyed at slacksers screwing up boss kills, clearing endless trash...

Ah well.


----------



## merrittsherman1 (Dec 9, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I quit WoW a year ago pretty much to the day, now. Only because I realised it was taking all my time etc. I was a warrior maintank for 3rd best guild on my realm.
> It still was and will remain the best game everCataclysm looked amazing and I do wish I could play it. I wont let myself, though.
> Still stoked to see whatever happens in this expansion


Yeah, I feel you ...2 years of life rotted away because of it. My brother tried tempting me into Cataclysm and I'm salivating over it.... But I can't do that to myself hahahaha


----------



## jymellis (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mexi (Dec 9, 2010)

never quite understood while so many people are incapable of playing this game AND having a social life. If you're a "hardcore" anything (drug user, extreme sports guy etc) many other aspects of your life will suffer, so moderation seems to be the obvious choice here. I'm enjoying cataclysm, but in no rush to hit 85, playing here and there and making sure I don't have the life sucked out of me as it has happened to many of you guys it seems


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

^I don't play, but I know many, many very well functioning and social WoW players. People just don't know how to handle themselves.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 9, 2010)

Mexi said:


> never quite understood while so many people are incapable of playing this game AND having a social life. If you're a "hardcore" anything (drug user, extreme sports guy etc) many other aspects of your life will suffer, so moderation seems to be the obvious choice here. I'm enjoying cataclysm, but in no rush to hit 85, playing here and there and making sure I don't have the life sucked out of me as it has happened to many of you guys it seems





The Armada said:


> ^I don't play, but I know many, many very well functioning and social WoW players. People just don't know how to handle themselves.



This. I always continued life. Graduated college, played in bands, held full time jobs, had time consumed by girlfriends, all while playing WoW. I leveled with all of my friends. I raided with all of my friends and met a bunch of new people. After MC, BWL, and AQ, I didn't really raid more than a 10 man here and there, but I don't care. I play with my 4 or 5 friends that have played since 2004. We PvP here and there. If we have time, we'll try to PvE a little. Maybe I'll try an arena team this time around. We'll see. I guess it's a matter of willpower. Same with drinking and any other vice. If you control it and don't let it control you, you'll be fine. It's a fun game that allows me to wind down. It's nice to waste a day just lounging around playing video games.

I will never understand addiction, I don't think. I accept that it's a real problem for some, but the fact that I can choose my actions doesn't allow me to become "addicted". I'm grateful that that's my mindset. Moderation is key.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2010)

Even while game companies are loath to admit there's an issue with game addiction the facts are quite simply that they don't need the adverse publicity and will callously deny any accusations to the contrary.

Korea is a case in point - it has more high speed internet per capita than any other country and an estimated 50% of the population play online games of some sort. Consequently they're far more aware that there IS a problem and whilst it only affects a small percentage of the population (much like all the other more commonly discussed addictions) their recognition of the problem is far ahead of the games companies conscience.

Hopefully it won't take as long to recognise the potential hazards of game addiction as it did with tobacco and alcohol....


----------



## silentrage (Dec 9, 2010)

It's conceivable that some people may just be neurologically susceptible to addiction from a certain stimulus, in this case a video game. 
There's also the factor that some people live in such social environments and circumstances where they have nothing worth-while to do but play games. 
It's like anything else that can be addictive really, not black and white, but I don't see any good coming out of regulating it to be honest, if you're easily addicted to video games, and got that taken away, couldn't you find another escape and be just as un-productive? 
That's the way I was when I was a kid, it took years for me to come to the realization that I'd rather do something useful, but no one could've made up my mind for me, in fact I resisted the more control was being forced on me.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2010)

It's more than conceivable - it's a proven fact and it's exploited by games designers. Check out Random Reward Reinforcement and Operant Conditioning.....in most people the cycle isn't debilitating but it does create a compulsion to play......to those more susceptible to the stimuli it's positively addicting. 

There was a fascinating program on the BBC only recently on this very subject which piqued my interest enough to pay attention. For my part I WAS addicted but I have an easily addicted personality and I was going through tremendous personal upheaval at the time - given some of the case studies for comparision (babies dying of malnutrition after being neglected by addicted parents....) I was only mildly addicted for which I can only be thankful.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 9, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> It's more than conceivable - it's a proven fact and it's exploited by games designers. Check out Random Reward Reinforcement and Operant Conditioning.....in most people the cycle isn't debilitating but it does create a compulsion to play......to those more susceptible to the stimuli it's positively addicting.
> 
> There was a fascinating program on the BBC only recently on this very subject which piqued my interest enough to pay attention. For my part I WAS addicted but I have an easily addicted personality and I was going through tremendous personal upheaval at the time - given some of the case studies for comparision (babies dying of malnutrition after being neglected by addicted parents....) I was only mildly addicted for which I can only be thankful.



Relevant: The Escapist : Video Galleries : Extra Credits : The Skinner Box


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to try Cataclysm but don't really have time and don't want to also buy the expansion before it. Burning Crusade is the only thing I have, if I can even still find that account details. Otherwise I might have to buy everything and start entirely over which is not a happy thought


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 10, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Relevant: The Escapist : Video Galleries : Extra Credits : The Skinner Box



Good Link man, thanks


----------



## Xaios (Dec 12, 2010)

Hit 85 on my main toon (Human Paladin) at about 1:00 AM on Thursday morning. Got my item level up to the point where I can do heroics and have been doing that since, although through the ones I've done, I've yet to see a piece of gear even drop that I can use.


----------



## ry_z (Dec 12, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Hit 85 on my main toon (Human Paladin) at about 1:00 AM on Thursday morning.



 Hit 84 the day of release, and then decided sleep was a better option, and hit 85 the next day. 

On a related note, I found it hilarious that I managed to survive this:







I guess that's what I get for _*just*_ passing the boss's hard-enrage timer. 

We threw a few attempts at both Magmaw and Omnitron Defense System in Blackwing Descent, too. Cata content seems to be of a pretty high caliber thus far.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2010)

Good Job, and nice UI - simple and clear


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 13, 2010)

Is WOTLK needed currently or can I just skip it? I'd probably be starting a new char from scratch, but I also have a 66 Warlock available (and a DK I made during a free week trial, not sure if I can access it without WOTLK though ).

Apparently there have been a lot of changes since I played in TBC and I'm interested in trying the game again during the holiday season. But I might just play for a couple of weeks and never again so buying two expansions plus a month's subscription is kind of steep... damnit why do I like WoW


----------



## Xaios (Dec 13, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Is WOTLK needed currently or can I just skip it? I'd probably be starting a new char from scratch, but I also have a 66 Warlock available (and a DK I made during a free week trial, not sure if I can access it without WOTLK though ).
> 
> Apparently there have been a lot of changes since I played in TBC and I'm interested in trying the game again during the holiday season. But I might just play for a couple of weeks and never again so buying two expansions plus a month's subscription is kind of steep... damnit why do I like WoW



Sorry duder, you need to have WotLK authorized on your account before you can add Cataclysm. It even says right on the front of the Cataclysm box, "requires Wrath of the Lich King."


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 13, 2010)

Lame. Guess they're saving me from myself then, I'm not about to spend $100 total just to try the new expansion...


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 14, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Lame. Guess they're saving me from myself then, I'm not about to spend $100 total just to try the new expansion...



If I'm not mistaken, they had a package deal for BC and WotLK for 5 bucks each. Worth checking into. The new content is REALLY entertaining. Leveling is the fun part of this game.


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 14, 2010)

damn, watched a few cata vids and for the first time in 2 years really wanted to play again 
Thinking of starting again after Christmas, when I get a laptop. What's the situation with pvp nowadays? What classes are good in pvp now? Thinking of rolling a mage or a paladin, leaning towards mage atm, as I hate all of the starting zones of paladin-available races


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 14, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> damn, watched a few cata vids and for the first time in 2 years really wanted to play again
> Thinking of starting again after Christmas, when I get a laptop. What's the situation with pvp nowadays? What classes are good in pvp now? Thinking of rolling a mage or a paladin, leaning towards mage atm, as I hate all of the starting zones of paladin-available races



Most leveling chains have been modified to be way more efficient. My main is a mage and he's a ton of fun.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 14, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> damn, watched a few cata vids and for the first time in 2 years really wanted to play again
> Thinking of starting again after Christmas, when I get a laptop. What's the situation with pvp nowadays? What classes are good in pvp now? Thinking of rolling a mage or a paladin, leaning towards mage atm, as I hate all of the starting zones of paladin-available races



Nearly every class currently has at least one spec that's viable for PvP, although it might not be the spec you think. For example, currently Retribution Paladins (which I play) are junk in PvP (I don't PvP in WoW, so this doesn't really bother me), but Protection Paladins are tearing shit up.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 14, 2010)

Any more pictures you chaps? I'd love to see even a snapshot or two of the new zones if you get a spare moment


----------



## ridealot100 (Dec 14, 2010)

Everyone I know is trying to get me back into wow for cata-_- After seeing that I had 31 days played on my account.. I realized that If I had 31 days played on my guitar, Ide be insanely better. bought some books on theory and that is now my time killer.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 15, 2010)

ridealot100 said:


> Everyone I know is trying to get me back into wow for cata-_- After seeing that I had 31 days played on my account.. I realized that If I had 31 days played on my guitar, Ide be insanely better. bought some books on theory and that is now my time killer.



Sobering.

175 days or so on my Rogue main. I had a friend with 415 in January 2009....

/timesinkinglifesucker!


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Sobering.
> 
> 175 days or so on my Rogue main. I had a friend with 415 in January 2009....
> 
> /timesinkinglifesucker!



That's unbelievable. Over 1 year of sitting at a computer playing this game. Not like meals in between, that's time sitting down and playing. I play a lot of video games but the scope of that is unreal. Over an entire year sitting down in front of a computer playing 1 game.

Blows my mind.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 16, 2010)

Just means he spent on average 4-5 hours a day (if he played since release), the same amount of time the average American supposedly spends watching TV. I'd consider WoW a dramatic step up from TV.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 16, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Just means he spent on average 4-5 hours a day (if he played since release), the same amount of time the average American supposedly spends watching TV. I'd consider WoW a dramatic step up from TV.



I know. I'm not mocking or anything, I think I'm hovering at about 100 days played. But If I took that 3000 hours I played WoW and put it towards practicing guitar, I'd be a god right now.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> That's unbelievable. Over 1 year of sitting at a computer playing this game. Not like meals in between, that's time sitting down and playing. I play a lot of video games but the scope of that is unreal. Over an entire year sitting down in front of a computer playing 1 game.
> 
> Blows my mind.


 
My main, ret pally called scherzo, has just over a year of /played
then I had my DK and shadow priest at 80, and 3 70s (stopped playing mid 2009). So i can definately believe someone had 415ish days in 2009.

And yeah, im glad to say I didnt buy the expansion. I rather buy a nice piece of wood for my next axe, and die young from inhaling cocobolo.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 21, 2010)

It's simply incredible to me.

Ok, the guy in question had played closed Beta all the way through live content and is still playing at the moment so conservatively I'd guess that he had around the 500+ day mark. I've also seen one guy in a BG with 1 Million HK's (oh....the honour grind....) and there were several guys in my guild who would literally play all day on one alt or another - if no instances were running then they would just go do daily quests and grind....

As I said - to actually enumerate the days you spent playing and then consider investing that time fruitfully....

/shudder


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I jumped on the 10 day expansion trial and started a new character on a new server, the low levels are much faster and more fun than before. I'm level 40 already with like 24 hours /played. The changes really seem great so far, though I wish I'd picked a newer server to start over on. Are there any servers that launched since Cataclysm?


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think they've set up any new servers just yet. I don't really find this expansion to be worth the money or the little time it took to level. I hit 85 and had seen everything I wanted to see in the first week. They've reverted many things to how they were in Vanilla. Bleh.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 27, 2010)

Vanilla was great though (beta and alpha were even better). I still think the game is way too easy. I'm pretty sure I could have leveled my mage up to its current level 50 without ever putting any spells on my bar besides Frostbolt and just pressing 1, 1, 1, 1, loot, tab, 1, 1, 1, 1, loot, tab.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 27, 2010)

Vanilla was great for some things. Not so much for others. Game is pretty boring now, at least for me.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 1, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Vanilla was great though (beta and alpha were even better). I still think the game is way too easy. I'm pretty sure I could have leveled my mage up to its current level 50 without ever putting any spells on my bar besides Frostbolt and just pressing 1, 1, 1, 1, loot, tab, 1, 1, 1, 1, loot, tab.



Believe it or not when we were a mage down in a raid back at 70 our guild leader played 2 toons at once - one was a Hunter (Beast Mastery with DPS spam macro) and the other was a Frost Mage who didn't need a macro to do great DPS as it was so very simple for the most part. 

Ok, perhaps lacking finesse but the DPS was there at least


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 1, 2011)

I picked up again, but left my old 70`s behind, started fresh on the new player servers(spinebreaker pvp)...currently levelling a warrior prot, quite fun, bit of a learning curve to get my head round all the keys...
and started a rogue, just to be like a ninja and ambush/1 hit people!
priest is next on the list


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 1, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Believe it or not when we were a mage down in a raid back at 70 our guild leader played 2 toons at once - one was a Hunter (Beast Mastery with DPS spam macro) and the other was a Frost Mage who didn't need a macro to do great DPS as it was so very simple for the most part.
> 
> Ok, perhaps lacking finesse but the DPS was there at least



Yeah I'm not surprised, people used to box 4+ chars at once back in the EQ days and that game was harder. I never did it though, paying one subscription was enough


----------



## Psyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I've actually stopped playing due to little RL time to invest in the game, but I have to say I'm pleased with the lack of raid-wide faceroll that goes on now.

I remember doing Ulduar back in WotLK and clearing up to Mimiron in the first night - with half a PUG'd group. The bosses in Cataclysm stomp on your face if you hope to roll through them that easily.

Very happy about the questing changes, especially in Old Azeroth. I like to hop on an alt every now and again, and the constant 'FIND ME SIX BEAR PELTS OR GTFO' was getting old.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 5, 2011)

Psyy said:


> Very happy about the questing changes, especially in Old Azeroth. I like to hop on an alt every now and again, and the constant 'FIND ME SIX BEAR PELTS OR GTFO' was getting old.



This is a huge addition they made. The quests are actually fun and interesting now. Some have cut scenes, phased zones so environments change. It's really a lot more entertaining now. I don't get bored leveling and grinding anymore. Also, the 1v1 PvE combat for all my toons is way more engaging than finding a stupid rotation and mashing away the same buttons.

I'd say they did a great job revamping how the game is played. My first instance run in Stonecore was pretty damned entertaining.

Anyone play on Demon Soul (PVP)? We can also slap our Real IDs in this thread.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to sell my account... for gear  especially thinking of all the days I could have put towards guitar 


Last I played was summer, but last I played hardcore was 2 years ago...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 10, 2011)

I had to quit again after just a few days. My wrists were absolutely killing me, not good. Guess I'm done forever unless I figure out some new keyboard/mouse/chair/desk/brace situation. Anything more than ~30 minutes at the computer = pain.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah I noticed the same. Using standard mice/keyboards and sitting in the WASD position for hours at a time has definitely effed up my fingers and wrists!  NOT good for guitar.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 11, 2011)

anyone use the razer naga? 
Had mine for about a week not, loving it.... 
Razer | For Gamers. By Gamers.
great mouse for this game, especially if your like me that doesn`t like having 20+ keybinds on the keyboard.


----------



## Slofenwagon (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't played WoW in like three years so this new concept to me is AMAZING!! you gain lvls so much quicker than 1 level within an hour back when it first started, this is such a great deal of work their putting into it and i think its all for good. i mean before the game was way over powering and each character had so many talents that they could be a preist shadow and healer at the same time and do well, but not now which im glad which will give this game more diverisity


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

I just started my Cataclysm 10 day free trial... was really hesitant to. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Mexi (Jun 6, 2011)

I quit the game/sold my account after a good 5 years of giving my life to this game. There came a point when the grind, doing the same instances over and over, and NO NEW ENDGAME CONTENT in nearly half a year just became too much. That said, I remember most of my time playing this game quite fondly, met some really cool people from all over the place and probably won't ever be as engaged with another game as I was with WoW.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

I still play....getting really tired of the gear treadmill though. Pretty sure this is my last year. the later firelands comes out the sooner I'll have to quit. Have 5 85s...raid on the rogue. 12/12 with 2 or 3 heroic kills. Really like to do battlegrounds on my rogue and dk.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been thinking about restarting, I dunno how long its been but I quit when sunwell came out in cataclysm.

The only thing really stopping me is having to buy 2 expansions, and the fact that I probably missed out on everything in wotlk which I'm going to have to pay for and not experience as I breeze right past it to get to cataclysm content.

ended up quitting because I couldn't stand being in a top guild and having to LIVE the game for the sake of a bunch of raiding with a bunch of douchebags. I hear they geared the game so that casual players can also play through all the endgame content as well albeit a bit later after it comes out. Seems interesting enough.


----------

